# Du lịch trong nước > Nhà hàng >  Quán nướng Barbecue - Nhà hàng ở Đà Nẵng

## hantt.163

Tọa lạc tại địa chỉ 224 Đống Đa – Đà Nẵng, quán nướng Barbecue 100% dần trở thành điểm hẹn quen thuộc của tín đồ món nướng.


Với gần 50 món nướng được chế biến từ thịt heo, bò, gà, tôm, cua, mực, dê, ếch, cá, …vv nhà hàng Barbecue 100% trở thành nhà hàng chuyên doanh các món nướng với thực đơn vô cùng phong phú của thành phố biển Đà Nẵng.


Với những lát phi lê bò được đập mềm, ướp gia vị được cuộn tròn cùng một miếng hành tây và một miếng phô mai hảo hạn, thêm một chút nước sốt đặc chế, món bò nướng phô mai không hổ danh là một trong những món ăn được yêu thích nhất tại Barbecue 100%. Vị ngọt, mềm của thịt bò, chút béo của phô mai và hương nồng nhẹ của hành sẽ mang lại cho thực khách những hương vị cực kì sảng khoái và những trải nghiệm thực sự lý thú. Hương thơm từ món thịt nướng bóc lên, quyến rũ khướu giác của bạn và khó ai có thể cưỡng lại nó.



Mỗi món của Barbecue chỉ từ 19.000đ trở lên, bình quân chỉ với 100.000đ/người là bạn và gia đình đã có một bữa tiệc thú vị.
Bên cạnh món nướng chủ đạo, thực đơn của barbecur còn bổ sung thêm một số món lẩu như Lẩu Thái, Lẩu Nấm…để tránh tình trạng thực khách có thể bị ngán món nướng và gây chàm chán.



Không gian quán được bài trí đơn giản và thoáng mát, có sức chứa gần 120 khách, Barbecue 100% là địa điểm thú vị cho những bữa tiệc gia đình, bạn bè hay liên hoan, hội họp của công ty.
Nguồn:danangonline.vn

*Cùng khám phá Nhà hàng ở Đà Nẵng - nha hang o da nang

Để đi đến điểm này bạn có thể tham khảo Đà Nẵng - Ngũ Hành Sơn - Bà Nà - Hội An (3 ngày 2 đêm) - Đa Nang - Ngu Hanh Son - Ba Na - Hoi An (3 ngay 2 dem)
Tham khảo toàn bộ các tour liên quan tại tour du lịch Đà Nẵng - tour du lich Da Nang
Để xem đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các vấn đề về du lịch Đà Nẵng click vào du lịch Đà Nẵng - du lich Da Nang*

----------


## anhduc83

BBQ Đà Nẵng, một góc nhìn khác khi đi du lịch Đà Nẵng. Vừa ăn vừa ngồi ngắm nhìn cảnh Sông Hàn thì còn gì tuyệt hơn

----------


## hoaban

Nhìn ngon ăn hấp dẫn quá, vừa ăn, vừa ngắm cảnh thì còn gì bằng.

----------

